# V10 feature conversation (and speculation)



## KevinM (Mar 6, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> https://electrek.co/2019/09/15/tesla-v10-first-look-release-notes-features/


V10 and HW3 should be the foundation Tesla builds on for 2020. I am excited!


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Still no sign of Spotify for NA owners :/


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ya, I feel like Tesla Theater is a waste without Superchargers having WiFi.

Doesn't sound like the release notes included any language of the AP and FSD updates which is odd. Thats the functionality we're looking for.

And hopefully the mapping updates are robust, like way points.

Also a dumb pet peeve of mine, I hope they fixed the reindeer in the Santa mode easter egg. They broke it, maybe consciously, with v9


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Soo, with all this stuff, they must be making it easier to call someone as well, right?

‘Call mom mobile’ so it doesn’t pause and wait for you to punch a button on the screen? 

This seems like the easiest damn software mod. What am I missing?


P.S. Don’t call me a momma’s boy.


----------



## Enzo90910 (Feb 2, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> Ya, I feel like Tesla Theater is a waste without Superchargers having WiFi.


With the car on my phone WiFi via connection sharing, it does not seem like a waste at all.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

A separate folder for Sentry Mode! Yay! Now it's a PITA to find saved clips among sentry clips.


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m most excited about Joe Mode.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad to see easier access to phone icon and deleting old Sentry files automatically. The rest, well time will tell. We all want Enhanced Summon.
I saw something a few weeks ago about text message readouts, is it there?

What I really wish for is something I have tweeted about.
Tesla should use the internal camera to recognize when a child has been left behind in vehicle. Then use alarm system and texts/notifications and of course dog mode to save that child's life and notify owners. Too many have died when left in vehicle accidentally due to heat. Tesla could lead the industry with life saving child feature. All the hardware is there, I expect this would take about as much time or less time to code as a game does. 

And Tesla would be the choice vehicle of parents with small children.


----------



## spovegasboy (May 11, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> Ya, I feel like Tesla Theater is a waste without Superchargers having WiFi.
> 
> Doesn't sound like the release notes included any language of the AP and FSD updates which is odd. Thats the functionality we're looking for.
> 
> ...


I'll just turn my phone's hotspot on, enjoy Tesla theater and enjoy my unlimited data!! 😁🤪😁


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

The whole visualizations thing is a nothing burger. When I'm driving I don't watch the screen. I'm either asleep or watching the road.
For that matter who cares if the adjacent vehicles are daning around me, to each their own I say.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

brur said:


> I'm either asleep


That's not funny.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> That's not funny.


The point is you'd be a fool to study the screen while driving.


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

All these are esthetics...give me Smart Summon. If that's not included at first. It's A Moot point.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

brur said:


> The point is you'd be a fool to study the screen while driving.


More foolish to be sleeping.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I'm more anxious to see how they integrate text messages into the display than anything i think. all of this stuff is great to get no doubt, but some of the basic stuff should be higher priority imo.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

giarC71 said:


> All these are esthetics...give me Smart Summon. If that's not included at first. It's A Moot point.


from my experience i think many are going to be very disappointed in smart summon. if they can nail it, it will help greatly in eventually getting FSD but there was a long way to go in the last early access release


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

tipton said:


> from my experience i think many are going to be very disappointed in smart summon. if they can nail it, it will help greatly in eventually getting FSD but there was a long way to go in the last early access release


Elon just recently said it was great. But people want a reason to buy a car other than being green. Peoole act like watching Netflix or video is a game great. Do people not own a TV? How long are you supercharging to watch a show on Netflix. It's nice. Games are nice. Just don't care enough to even play. Don't remember playing a game other than to showing off the car. If you can't deliver FSD features people will be ticked off. I paid 8K and at some point they have to produce it. Being 9 months late is one thing but telling me something is great but it's really not is not a good sign. Give me the product. And update it like Drive on Nav.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

giarC71 said:


> Elon just recently said it was great. But people want a reason to buy a car other than being green. Peoole act like watching Netflix or video is a game great. Do people not own a TV? How long are you supercharging to watch a show on Netflix. It's nice. Games are nice. Just don't care enough to even play. Don't remember playing a game other than to showing off the car. If you can't deliver FSD features people will be ticked off. I paid 8K and at some point they have to produce it. Being 9 months late is one thing but telling me something is great but it's really not is not a good sign. Give me the product. And update it like Drive on Nav.


For me, Smart Summon is a party trick. Other AP and FSD features will be the reason to purchase the car and those packages. Although there are already plenty of reasons to buy a Tesla other than being green.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Perscitus said:


> Cuphead, Joe Mode, Tesla Theater with Netflix and Youtube, Hungry/Feeling lucky buttons, GUI animation tweaks... what a total waste of DEV time.
> 
> Whatever happened to releases that give practical new features, additional control over car behavior and functions and improved on existing?
> 
> The way things are going v11 will bring FB, Instagram and Twitter integration and 500MBs of other useless bloat.


You obviously didn't read the article.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My recollection is that V9 was a really exciting and useful update, so I was expecting a lot from V10. I'll reserve final judgement until I've seen it myself. But based on current information, to steal a line from Seinfeld, this appears to be "just so much fluff".


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

tipton said:


> I'm more anxious to see how they integrate text messages into the display than anything i think. all of this stuff is great to get no doubt, but some of the basic stuff should be higher priority imo.


What makes you think text messages being integrated are even on the radar? Your wait may be long. I am personally happy and OK if this were to never happen. I've never heard them say this is anywhere in a list of enhancements.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

DocScott said:


> That wouldn't be a point release. It would have a new number after the year, like 2019.39.1 (just a made-up example; the 39 might be a bit lower or higher when it actually happens)


OK--did Tesla release v10 as 2019.32.2.11 just to mess with me?

At any rate, I stand corrected...


----------



## Laz18 (Oct 14, 2018)

GDN said:


> What makes you think text messages being integrated are even on the radar? Your wait may be long. I am personally happy and OK if this were to never happen. I've never heard them say this is anywhere in a list of enhancements.


Elon said in response to a tweet it would be in v10


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Laz18 said:


> Elon said in response to a tweet it would be in v10


@GDN


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155276775812816896


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> @GDN
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155276775812816896


Thanks for that update. I missed it. Didn't know he was getting on that bandwagon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That poll at the top of the page should have some big number changes coming.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

V10 will still have dancing cars and a blank backup camera. Just you wait and see.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I would happily trade everything in these release notes for TACC that’s finally smooth enough I can use it with my wife in the car.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

SkipperOFMO said:


> You obviously didn't read the article.


I did. Everything else sounded even more meh. No care for FSD or FSD related features either.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Nom said:


> Soo, with all this stuff, they must be making it easier to call someone as well, right?
> 
> 'Call mom mobile' so it doesn't pause and wait for you to punch a button on the screen?
> 
> ...


omg, hell to the yes. If I select the same number to dial for the same person 200 times, just use that damn number every time ffs unless I specifically say otherwise.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> @GDN
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155276775812816896


Not all features for V10 will be in the first release. Many features that have been mentioned will roll in over the next year.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

I find it super interesting they rolled this out in the beginning of drive electric week. Although users are sworn to secrecy, an astute person would know where to look when visiting at any one of the bajillion drive electric events this week.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

FRC said:


> My recollection is that V9 was a really exciting and useful update, so I was expecting a lot from V10. I'll reserve final judgement until I've seen it myself. But based on current information, to steal a line from Seinfeld, this appears to be "just so much fluff".


Although the visualization improvements may seem like fluff, I suspect they are making use of some new and significant software underneath (perhaps even HW3 specific?). This might be the first step in gathering data from the larger pool of cars on new neural nets and other parts of the "self-driving" software. At least that's my hope.

The rest of the stuff seems like a nothingburger to me. The small features smell like software releases I have worked on where we gave the customer a bunch of stuff that was easy and quick to code to hold them over until a future, more substantive, release.

And if I'm wrong, on to that big V11 feature: Enhanced Fart Mode.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

The most useful feature in V10 is the ability to select and learn about/navigate to POIs on the map! Woot!


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

ateslik said:


> omg, hell to the yes. If I select the same number to dial for the same person 200 times, just use that damn number every time ffs unless I specifically say otherwise.


+1 I have been asking for this since Feb of last year. It's ridiculous to have to touch the screen to make a call.


----------



## awhiting (Nov 3, 2018)

Is there a reason that Tesla is spelling karaoke, caraoke?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

awhiting said:


> Is there a reason that Tesla is spelling karaoke, caraoke?


Car* 😜


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

awhiting said:


> caraoke


 Car-aoke


----------



## 1tallguy (Nov 29, 2017)

Ummm...”Caraoke” isn’t the fix to audio I was expecting.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I’ve learned to temper expectations for new releases, even major version updates. Even with minimal expectations this V10 thingie seems pretty meh to me. And I still can’t use any of the auto assists until phantom braking is solved if I have passengers in the car.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Nom said:


> Soo, with all this stuff, they must be making it easier to call someone as well, right?
> 
> 'Call mom mobile' so it doesn't pause and wait for you to punch a button on the screen?
> 
> ...


Some have several mamas...


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Made a discovery tonight that I wish I could share  Let's just say I hope they intentionally leave some loopholes open. Or even capitalize to easily add support for new services


I know you can't say, but I'd guess that as part of the YouTube integration they allowed multimedia in general within the web browser while parked. If that's the case, it would definitely be nice to be able to play any content you want while parked and on WiFi. Also if they can limit media to audio only, then the ability to stream audio while driving would be cool as well, as long as it doesn't stop when you hide the browser.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

1. Youtube and Netflix will work for everyone but only though WiFi. (tether or use hotspot like the ones that Tesla will be adding to all superchargers)

2. This is not the feature complete V10


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Current testers can use LTE for Youtube and Netflix, but that is temporary.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Hopefully they can add some ability to take Netflix and Youtube videos offline to storage, YT normally permits that with a premium account, and Netflix allows downloading for some of their content.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

one nice thing - it seems like any site that has video will work while in park. you are limited to the size of the browser window for these sites though.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

DocScott said:


> OK--did Tesla release v10 as 2019.32.2.11 just to mess with me?
> 
> At any rate, I stand corrected...


Don't get ahead of yourself. You might still be correct as this is a controlled beta release.
Wide release might still be major dot.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone noticed any improvements to AP that were not mentioned in the lackluster release notes?


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Perscitus said:


> I did. Everything else sounded even more meh. No care for FSD or FSD related features either.


Guess you missed driver visualizations and automatic lane change, both of which are FSD related features.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Games are fun and all, but what would be really fun is working autowipers and headlights.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> I would happily trade everything in these release notes for TACC that's finally smooth enough I can use it with my wife in the car.


Or a way to just have 'dumb' cruise control ... I miss the days when my car didn't think it was smarter than me


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Or a way to just have 'dumb' cruise control ... I miss the days when my car didn't think it was smarter than me


My car may or may not be smarter than me, but it doesn't ever get distracted.

It is interesting how everyone's experience is different, my wife and I love TACC and would never considering wanting to go back to 'dumb' cruise control.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Flashgj said:


> My car may or may not be smarter than me, but it doesn't ever get distracted.
> 
> It is interesting how everyone's experience is different, my wife and I love TACC and would never considering wanting to go back to 'dumb' cruise control.


Its heartening to hear some having good experiences with TACC, AP etc because that means someday I can hope for the same..


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Its heartening to hear some having good experiences with TACC, AP etc because that means someday I can hope for the same..


it's all about AP + Chill for a smooth ride.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Has anyone noticed any improvements to AP that were not mentioned in the lackluster release notes?


Yes, I've noticed several improvements. One specific improvement I think will be a huge fan favorite.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

KFORE said:


> Yes, I've noticed several improvements. One specific improvement I think will be a huge fan favorite.


That gives us hope that the release notes may not contain all the improvements in this release.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

It would be cool if you could enable the caraoke mode wile NOA is engaged. it would be awesome for road trips with family and friends.
I wonder if the youtube integration works with youtube TV, that would give a little boost to that service for me.
When is Smart Summon or whatever that thing is called today coming out?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

How important is Caraoke? Doesn't Spotify off lyrics? I would imagine Spotify supports more songs than Caraoke. It better be a good experience!


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

NR4P said:


> What I really wish for is something I have tweeted about.
> Tesla should use the internal camera to recognize when a child has been left behind in vehicle. Then use alarm system and texts/notifications and of course dog mode to save that child's life and notify owners. Too many have died when left in vehicle accidentally due to heat. Tesla could lead the industry with life saving child feature. All the hardware is there, I expect this would take about as much time or less time to code as a game does.
> 
> And Tesla would be the choice vehicle of parents with small children.


Tesla should already be the choice for parents of small children. If I had an infant, I'd just keep Cabin Overheat Protection active at all times. A small hit to range for that peace of mind. 105°F is very uncomfortable but not fatal to an infant. And it works in all Tesla models, not just those with interior cameras.

Should Tesla invest in additional uses of the TM3 internal camera? Sure, and I think forgotten babies would be a great use for it. But maybe it's not getting priority because there's already a minimum viable solution in Cabin Overheat Protection.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> How important is Caraoke? Doesn't Spotify off lyrics? I would imagine Spotify supports more songs than Caraoke. It better be a good experience!


yes Spotify would be better than caraoke, I am going with what I will be given.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> How important is Caraoke? Doesn't Spotify off lyrics? I would imagine Spotify supports more songs than Caraoke. It better be a good experience!


in all truth, CarPlay and AndroidAuto would be even better than just spotify


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> Has anyone noticed any improvements to AP that were not mentioned in the lackluster release notes?


Please keep in mind that the build that is out right now is not a feature complete v10 version. It won't be 2019.32.x more likely 2019.36.x


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Please keep in mind that the build that is out right now is not a feature complete v10 version. It won't be 2019.32.x more likely 2019.36.x


So your thoughts are this is a portion of the features that will be released with v10? Do you expect "feature complete" to be v10? Essentially do you think that the most sought after/promised features will be included in the v10 package or some features (that have been "promised" to be in v10) will come weeks after the "big" release?


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

jrzapata said:


> in all truth, CarPlay and AndroidAuto would be even better than just spotify


Agree, but I think there's more chance of pigs flying than CarPlay or AndroidAuto coming to Tesla anytime soon.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> So your thoughts are this is a portion of the features that will be released with v10? Do you expect "feature complete" to be v10? Essentially do you think that the most sought after/promised features will be included in the v10 package or some features (that have been "promised" to be in v10) will come weeks after the "big" release?


From what I've been told, the majority of the twitter mentions should be in the formal V10 release. It's possible that one or two items will be in point releases. But all of the big ticket items are supposed to be in the initial release.
There's more than one level of early access and depending on which one you are in, you get a different build. The builds you are all anxious about are going to people that are NDA'd.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> From what I've been told, the majority of the twitter mentions should be in the formal V10 release. It's possible that one or two items will be in point releases. But all of the big ticket items are supposed to be in the initial release.
> There's more than one level of early access and depending on which one you are in, you get a different build. The builds you are all anxious about are going to people that are NDA'd.


That actually respect their NDA. Very surprising. Good for them.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> That actually respect their NDA. Very surprising. Good for them.


They are fairly motivated to respect their NDA.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

motocoder said:


> Agree, but I think there's more chance of pigs flying than CarPlay or AndroidAuto coming to Tesla anytime soon.


At one point I said I would never buy a car without AndroidAuto. Then the Model 3 came along... I haven't used either CarPlay or AndroidAuto but from what I've read it doesn't sound like the panacea its cracked up to be. The problem with car software is its way behind the times. So the idea of getting updates is important and CarPlay/AA solve that. And Google Maps is the best map program. (Also Waze and maybe someone likes Apple Maps.) But they are adding on whatever the auto manufacturer made so you're dealing with two pieces of software and one of them doesn't get full access to the hardware. I don't think you'll ever get the best possible experience from that. I think it is better if Tesla can A) Keep improving with maps updates that mimics Waze type functionality, and B) Add all of the popular internet radio(Play Music/Youtube music, Apple Music, Spotify, Pandora, and Amazon Music) through your own account. Maybe someday add an app store like they've talked about.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> At one point I said I would never buy a car without AndroidAuto. Then the Model 3 came along... I haven't used either CarPlay or AndroidAuto but from what I've read it doesn't sound like the panacea its cracked up to be. The problem with car software is its way behind the times. So the idea of getting updates is important and CarPlay/AA solve that. And Google Maps is the best map program. (Also Waze and maybe someone likes Apple Maps.) But they are adding on whatever the auto manufacturer made so you're dealing with two pieces of software and one of them doesn't get full access to the hardware. I don't think you'll ever get the best possible experience from that. I think it is better if Tesla can A) Keep improving with maps updates that mimics Waze type functionality, and B) Add all of the popular internet radio(Play Music/Youtube music, Apple Music, Spotify, Pandora, and Amazon Music) through your own account. Maybe someday add an app store like they've talked about.


adding an Amazon Echo Auto to the model 3 is a good alternative until they do that for everything except maps


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife’s new car has CarPlay/AndroidAuto and while it works well for a car without a nice screen/UI/maps I still prefer what Tesla has.
Once texting is added it basically removes the last thing I wish Tesla had. The only other thing I wish they would improve is audio quality during phone calls. My wife’s car audio while using the phone is incredible. It sounds like the person right beside you and you’re crystal clear to them.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

TrevP said:


> My wife's new car has CarPlay/AndroidAuto and while it works well for a car without a nice screen/UI/maps I still prefer what Tesla has.
> Once texting is added it basically removes the last thing I wish Tesla had. The only other thing I wish they would improve is audio quality during phone calls. My wife's car audio while using the phone is incredible. It sounds like the person right beside you and you're crystal clear to them.


Elon is going to bypass any improvements in the phone call area and just wait for his neuro-link tech to improve and just have calls beam straight to our brains!

I'm totally joking of course but feel obligated to add.... YOU HEARD IT HERE ON T.O.O. FIRST!!!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

dburkland said:


> Still no sign of Spotify for NA owners :/





awhiting said:


> Is there a reason that Tesla is spelling karaoke, caraoke?


If anything Tesla has just proven it is very easy to add new options to the audio source list. Sadly it is a handful of Muzak videos instead of more popular streaming services. Also proof that lack of additions are clearly part of a contract with Slacker. I hope for everyone else's sake* that contract expires soon and more are added, maybe 2020?

*Slacker is actually my favorite and preferred streaming service and has been for many years...



M3OC Rules said:


> At one point I said I would never buy a car without AndroidAuto. Then the Model 3 came along... I haven't used either CarPlay or AndroidAuto but from what I've read it doesn't sound like the panacea its cracked up to be. The problem with car software is its way behind the times. So the idea of getting updates is important and CarPlay/AA solve that. And Google Maps is the best map program. (Also Waze and maybe someone likes Apple Maps.) But they are adding on whatever the auto manufacturer made so you're dealing with two pieces of software and one of them doesn't get full access to the hardware. I don't think you'll ever get the best possible experience from that. I think it is better if Tesla can A) Keep improving with maps updates that mimics Waze type functionality, and B) Add all of the popular internet radio(Play Music/Youtube music, Apple Music, Spotify, Pandora, and Amazon Music) through your own account. Maybe someday add an app store like they've talked about.


I think you are on to something there. It's the same reason I never paid extra for navigation in any car...it might be integrated, but when new it is already several years behind phone apps, and continues to get relatively worse as the car ages. Carplay/Android auto allow features to stay up to date and also start much better off than most manufacturers can handle.
But Tesla plays a different game, and updates more often then even the phone services. While they each have a few missing features of others, Tesla is the only one where you can be fine not relying on the phone services. Plus, it's designed for a big screen, not a small one.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

My wife’s car has CarPlay (aftermarket Pioneer) and it is kind of cool, but there is really no need for it on a Tesla. All of the capabilities are already there. Anything that isn’t - say multiple route suggestions in Waze - simply isn’t enough to justify turning the whole console into something akin to your folks old Windows install with 57 toolbars from the various crap they clicked on obliterating Internet Exploder.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

The update isn’t out, there are beats floating around and people are already upset with Tesla. I’m sorry but you purchased Alpha software (FSD) with the hopes of a Beta, read the terms... Do not be upset with Tesla that you purchased something with 100% speculative dates, and thousands of pages of terms stating it can be pulled at anytime. Just enjoy the fact your car gets updates versus having to bang your head saying “why didn’t I wait another month for the 2020 model?!” 

You are literally seeing something you shouldn’t, and already complaining about the first revision? How many did 8 and 9 have that were big changes from the initial release? Software is incremental, have some fun with the car!


----------



## TonyK23 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have added Amazon Echo Auto to my Model 3 and love it. It does voice calls and Navigation, Spotify, Pandora, Amazon & Apple Music. If you have an Android phone it will also do voice text messaging. I have it hidden in the phone cubby and it works great. Here is a photo.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Forgive me if these points have already been highlighted as I didn't go thru all four pages of posts.

I would like to see:

NOA understand that the left lane is for passing and to automatically match the faster lane speed to make the pass as seamless to the traffic flow in the left lane as possible,
Autopilot in general to understand that ones position in a lane is nuanced, based (in part) on size of vehicle being passed, if one is on a two lane highway with oncoming traffic, if one is on a curve, etc,
Supercharger stall availability always showing for said supercharger that the nav system is driving towards,
List of nearest items of current interest (superchargers, rest areas, etc) to have context in relation to current route AND show actual road time/distance plus expected battery % SOC at said items of interest,
expected battery % SOC at arrival (icon) to always be displayed next to destination ETA,
a live headwind/tailwind factor (as a simple icon) displayed on the map,
distribution of current energy spend, as a %, for propulsion, battery conditioning and HVAC services, and
*the option for Walk Away Lock to temporarily shut off at home garage.*


----------



## casudhoff (Sep 17, 2019)

It doesn't seem like it will be part of v10 but IMO there needs to be a better way (natively) to review sentry recordings. I understand its a work in progress but frankly its a little embarrassing to have car loaded with so much tech and I still have to plug/unplug a USB drive, dig through some folders, yada yada yada... 

Connectivity is there with LTE, Bluetooth, and WiFi. We need something that can upload to X, and then aggregate the views into a simple UI to search, save/archive footage to your phone, etc. Oh and push notifications to the Tesla app.

I would even consider paying for this service/storage. Am I alone on this? (BTW the car does a lot of other things REALLY well, so I hope I am not coming off ungrateful. This seems like a no relatively easy thing to deliver additional value add to the owners/fleet.)


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Mike said:


> Forgive me if these points have already been highlighted as I didn't go thru all four pages of posts.
> 
> I would like to see:
> 
> ...


Yes, these would be great addition.

When NOA switching lanes, I almost always find myself pushing the accelerator while switching to get up to speed of approaching car.

There is no reason the car needs to snuggle next to a big semi when there are no cars in the other lane. The autopilot should be able to move within a lane to reduce stress of driver and passengers.

Finally, yes! It is the most irritating thing to have to remember my phone whene'er I need to grab something from car in our garage. Just stay unlocked in our garage! Sentry mode can be disabled at home, so the GPS location is already set. Use it to prevent locking function as well.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

PaulT said:


> Yes, these would be great addition.
> 
> When NOA switching lanes, I almost always find myself pushing the accelerator while switching to get up to speed of approaching car.
> 
> There is no reason the car needs to snuggle next to a big semi when there are no cars in the other lane. The autopilot should be able to move within a lane to reduce stress of driver and passengers.


I agree with both points. Why must my car slow down when it changes lanes? The people behind must think I'm slowing down on purpose. I definitely have to be on the accelerator.

I would love to have the ability to use the scroll wheels to adjust my "center" in the lane. Have the ability to move a foot or two left or right to avoid driving beside large vehicles or not snuggling up to the left guardrail when in the passing lane.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

JDM3 said:


> I would love to have the ability to use the scroll wheels to adjust my "center" in the lane. Have the ability to move a foot or two left or right to avoid driving beside large vehicles or not snuggling up to the left guardrail when in the passing lane.


Yes, its a problem but the solution is for it to do it on its own. This needs to be solved for full self-driving. You can't use the truck next to you or the guardrail to make it around corners. This isn't Nascar.


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

SkipperOFMO said:


> You obviously didn't read the article.


I like the updates to make car better...and not everyone has long drives to work or travel where watching Netflix or playing games are a big deal. Yes it's a nice feature...but the bottom line people want self driving features if you invested in FSD or Enhanced Auto Pilot. I love Dashcam and safety features...that's real practicality. Having a car pick me up not only is a feature no other car company has I would use it alot. I park at work away from other cars. It would useful.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174379370032427009


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I like how they put that in the tweet that its for those with HW3. Then someone asks how they know its for HW3 and they say its because the friend who sent them the release notes has HW3. So basically they could have replaced "for those with HW3" with "for those with blue Teslas" or whatever color their friend' Tesla is. It would be nice if people would stop making stuff up about HW3. Maybe they do because they are made from Unicorn horns. I don't know.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

TonyK23 said:


> I have added Amazon Echo Auto to my Model 3 and love it. It does voice calls and Navigation, Spotify, Pandora, Amazon & Apple Music. If you have an Android phone it will also do voice text messaging. I have it hidden in the phone cubby and it works great. Here is a photo.


I can't figure out from the photo where you have it hidden. ?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> I like how they put that in the tweet that its for those with HW3. Then someone asks how they know its for HW3 and they say its because the friend who sent them the release notes has HW3. So basically they could have replaced "for those with HW3" with "for those with blue Teslas" or whatever color their friend' Tesla is. It would be nice if people would stop making stuff up about HW3. Maybe they do because they are made from Unicorn horns. I don't know.


Ya the only requirement is at the bottom in the notes. Essentially an update Tesla app and cell service. Too bad you can't edit Twitter posts...


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

They did build the Netflix and YouTube apps (with the orgs), the browser is Chromium which has HTML5 audio/video. They had it disabled as there was an issue with audio lag. I would assume that has been fixed any anything, HBO GO, Amazon, ESPN, should work. The only reason I can see them blocking some IP addresses is due to legal issues, maybe they signed a deal with Netflix saying no Hulu. That would sadden me as Hulu is my goto.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Where Netflix used to be a go-to service, however given the recently streaming changes, I feel like this is just opening up a can of worms. Netflix is about to some market share to rivals because the content is getting sparsed out across the different platforms. Will the next round give us Disney+, Apple TV+, HBO Max, or Pea****? Where will it end? Is an app store coming? I can't say I'm particularly looking forward to one.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

There's a lot of white space for more services. I think they will be adding more, or just change it to a full-screen browser for anything when parked.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

JWardell said:


> There's a lot of white space for more services. I think they will be adding more, or just change it to a full-screen browser for anything when parked.


The latter being my preference. I'll gladly pay for the LTE data, but would be OK with them requiring WiFi tether or hotspot coverage as well.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017 (Jan 19, 2017)

tipton said:


> one nice thing - it seems like any site that has video will work while in park. you are limited to the size of the browser window for these sites though.


there's a work around in I've seen online at least in the early release, you can open YouTube and follow a link in the description to get full screen on mostly any page


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> there's a work around in I've seen online at least in the early release, you can open YouTube and follow a link in the description to get full screen on mostly any page


awesome, gonna try this later


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Use case - dropping kids off at school. 

Was cool this morning. All seat heaters on.

Pull up at school, put in park, 4 get out (neighbor kids included). I remain. Drive off.

End state - both front seat heaters off. All three back seat heaters remain ON.

What the? Fix in V10? Winter is coming!

Right answer - sense driver still in seat, Leave driver heater on. Sense no one in other seats anymore, turn off heaters.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

My biggest concerns are the things that freak my wife out when she is the passenger:
1) Drunk teenager-like sudden swerves near highway ramps and turn lanes on city streets.
2) Snuggling with semis and buses (needs lane placement awareness).
3) Phantom braking.

Fix these. Please.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Milo said:


> 1) Drunk teenager-like sudden swerves near highway ramps and turn lanes on city streets.


The latest software (2019.32.2.2) seems to solve #1 for onramps, at least for the onramps along my daily commute.

As for city streets, you shouldn't be using autopilot on city streets! Autopilot is only able to handle divided highways.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Milo said:


> 1) Drunk teenager-like sudden swerves near highway ramps and turn lanes on city streets.


Are implying that drunk teenagers are somehow worse drivers than adult drunk drivers?



Milo said:


> 2) Snuggling with semis and buses (needs lane placement awareness).


This is happening. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174351594873188352


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Latest update does take care of lane following. And V10 improves upon that: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dirtytesla&atb=v174-1&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=4ivK-akwgeQ 
My car seems to be scared of semi's. The only time I ever see phantom breaking of any kind is around a semi. And it seems that this is much more prevelant between 11:30am and 1:30pm. I never get phantom breaking at night.
Just to be clear about my definition of phantom breaking. I'm talking about lite unexpected breaking. Nothing drastic or of concern, just like a light tap on the breaks.

Another observation that I'd like to get confirmed is this:

If I am in the slow lane on a freeway and there is an exit only lane or merge to my right (US) my car will often slow down 5 or 10 mph, as if being extra cautious of the potential for merging cars. (which it now handles perfectly)


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

RichEV said:


> I can't figure out from the photo where you have it hidden. ?


Looks like on the phone charge pad to me


----------



## TonyK23 (Jul 16, 2018)

You are correct. One issue with the Echo is it loses the audio for some reason when I use Netflix or YouTube and then switch back. I reported it to EarlyAccess.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Do videos play in surround sound?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

hdgmedic said:


> Do videos play in surround sound?


Elon did mention that movies should play in surround, and the hardware is capable, but I don't think it is anything more than stereo just yet. But remember this is just the first beta version of what will no doubt continue to receive updates and improvements all year.


----------



## InsideTesla (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## InsideTesla (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## InsideTesla (Sep 16, 2019)

This enhanced summon is worth a watch...


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Look at this. No need to go into the summon menu anymore.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Just got V10 and among other things I noticed that now, when I go down my driveway (medium incline that levels at the sidewalk), the car becomes hysterical and tells me to stop based on front close range sensors. This never happened before. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

kataleen said:


> Just got V10 and among other things I noticed that now, when I go down my driveway (medium incline that levels at the sidewalk), the car becomes hysterical and tells me to stop based on front close range sensors. This never happened before. Anyone else experienced this?


I have the same style of driveway/sidewalk and mine has always beeped a lot (although part of that is retaining wall/rocks on the sides). Mine doesn't always say stop due to front sensor, but it does frequently. Haven't noticed any difference on V10.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Figured out the issue. My bad!
I washed it while it was updating, and tilted a bit the license plate tow hook mount. It was covering a sensor. 
All good.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Am I the only one that is a little meh about v10? When I see the clickbait articles or twitter post about how this is Tesla's biggest release, I cringe. While there are some cool features it in, I think (personally) there is a lot of fluff. Lacks functionality.

I was really excited about Joe Mode, but it doesn't lessen the volume of an Autpolit disengagement.

I'm feeling "Lucky' & "Hungry" seem like tricks. Where is the basic waypoint functionality?

Lots of folks, not myself, were asking for dictation of text messages.

Those seem to have more actual functionality than just a distraction. 

Don't get me wrong, I love receiving software updates and I'm grateful to have a car that's able to increase functionality over time. I just wish there was more functionality in this release than entertainment. Entertainment is cool and all, but I (personally) would rather have more functionality.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> Entertainment is cool and all, but I (personally) would rather have more functionality.


Especially when they have increased the speed of supercharging so there will not even be enough time to get through an episode of the Office.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Am I the only one that is a little meh about v10? When I see the clickbait articles or twitter post about how this is Tesla's biggest release, I cringe. While there are some cool features it in, I think (personally) there is a lot of fluff. Lacks functionality.
> 
> I was really excited about Joe Mode, but it doesn't lessen the volume of an Autpolit disengagement.
> 
> ...


You're not even close to the only one. Everyone has their own update wish list, and I'm sure it will take years for Tesla to satisfy the majority(although it's also possible, in this ME ME ME culture, that the majority will never be satisfied).

I've come to believe that there are three general camps of update wishlists. First-Entertainment/Gadget updates Second-Functionality/Driving updates Third-I want everything and I want it now. I think you and I are in the second camp and that v10 was aimed at the first.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I feel like y'all will start to think that I'm ungrateful and all I do is come on here to complain.

That being said...I'm not really impressed with the Spotify integration. It works, but there are two straight forward pieces of functionality that may encourage me to keep using the iOS application.


I love that you can listen to music on your computer, pick up your phone, open the app and continue playing where you left off now on your phone. I wish this was possible in the car, and haven't found it to be the case. If I'm listening to a Spotify playlist on my phone before leaving home or the office, I would love for that same track to pick up in the car. Often times I need to reselect the playlist in the car, which isn't quick. Which leads me to #2.
I'm not sure how everything is organized, including the playlists. I wish they had recently played. It's MUCH easier to pick back up with that feature than having to navigate through all the menus.
I swear, I don't always complain. Wish we could get these pieces of feedback in front of the team...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> I feel like y'all will start to think that I'm ungrateful and all I do is come on here to complain.
> 
> That being said...I'm not really impressed with the Spotify integration. It works, but there are two straight forward pieces of functionality that may encourage me to keep using the iOS application.
> 
> ...


.......and in my situation (with this new Spotify setup), I listen to two totally different music genres between the phone versus the car and I have to go airplane mode with the phone or else what's playing in the car takes over my phone.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> I feel like y'all will start to think that I'm ungrateful and all I do is come on here to complain.
> 
> That being said...I'm not really impressed with the Spotify integration. It works, but there are two straight forward pieces of functionality that may encourage me to keep using the iOS application.
> 
> ...


I agree with the list however I'd like to add to a 3rd feature request which is the ability to set bitrate in the Spotify app. Based on some analysis performed by a few folks online it looks like the bitrate is stuck at 96kbps :/ I'm sure this is done to save bandwidth however I'd be more than happy to pay Tesla $20-30 / mo to coverage the bandwidth costs allowing all software updates over LTE and for the ability to change bitrate on Spotify.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Am I the only one that is a little meh about v10? When I see the clickbait articles or twitter post about how this is Tesla's biggest release, I cringe. While there are some cool features it in, I think (personally) there is a lot of fluff. Lacks functionality.
> 
> Lots of folks, not myself, were asking for dictation of text messages.


Text message integration/dictation for me please! I've yet to use theatre, the video games or enhanced summon since the rollout.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> I feel like y'all will start to think that I'm ungrateful and all I do is come on here to complain.
> 
> That being said...I'm not really impressed with the Spotify integration. It works, but there are two straight forward pieces of functionality that may encourage me to keep using the iOS application.
> 
> ...


I was kind of wrong. It looks like my most recently played playlist ended up in Tesla's Recent section within the media player. One problem solved!


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe I missed it but how do you search for a new song to play on Spotify (one that was never on a playlist or recently played)? All I see is search by pre-existing artist, song, or playlist. What if I want to search for a new song? Do I have to open my phone and search there?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm also having quite a few issues with Spotify too. Sounds like maybe this feature was added more last minute and forced into v10.

Numerous times I can't get the song to load and play. See a lot of load errors. Also today the seeking bar (probably the wrong term) was moving on the song, showing that it was playing, but no sound was coming out of the speakers...


----------



## BobbyM3 (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Maybe I missed it but how do you search for a new song to play on Spotify (one that was never on a playlist or recently played)? All I see is search by pre-existing artist, song, or playlist. What if I want to search for a new song? Do I have to open my phone and search there?


Try voice command. It worked great for me.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182823556830253056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182824968200937472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182824257589534720
Nice little tweet storm!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> View attachment 29832


Running in shadow mode in our cars now, im sure! 
Was sitting at a red light today and could not enable TACC.... as soon as the light changed to green, I was able to enable TACC.... and take off from stand still... ITS WATCHING!


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Gabzqc said:


> Running in shadow mode in our cars now, im sure!
> Was sitting at a red light today and could not enable TACC.... as soon as the light changed to green, I was able to enable TACC.... and take off from stand still... ITS WATCHING!


That's pretty exciting!


----------

